# Female Yellow Warbler



## The Machine

The sunlight was just right, well thats what I think.


----------



## MichaelW

The yellow against the green limbs really make the bird stand out. Like the way the light is just around the bird. Would really be extra nice if a limb hadn't shaded the back half of the bird. Nice catch.


----------



## peckerwood

Solid beautiful.You sure nailed that one.I've never seen a yellow warbler.


----------



## stargazer

Boy, your getting quite a few birds over there. Nice


----------



## fishingcacher

Another great shot!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Beautiful.


----------



## Fisher Lou

Very Nice. Sweet photo.


----------



## fish1onthefly

Very nice! Where did you catch the shot?


----------



## raysreef

Great shot !


----------



## BobBobber

Wonderful photo. Congrats!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Great blend you captured beauty and peace.


----------



## griz

great shot colors are awesome.


----------



## The Machine

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Great blend you captured beauty and peace.


Thank you very much


----------



## The Machine

griz said:


> great shot colors are awesome.


Thank you


----------

